# The Hunted.



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2003)

There was a clip from it on The Tonight Show last night, with a fair amount of empty-hand fighting which seemed to be elading to a knife fight. Benecio del Toro said he was mostly trained by Tom Kier.

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6357
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=427
http://www.huntedmovie.com/home.html

The movie web site has some info. on the knife trainers and some clips.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 11, 2003)

that out this friday? i'd like to go see that...


----------



## pesilat (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *There was a clip from it on The Tonight Show last night, with a fair amount of empty-hand fighting which seemed to be elading to a knife fight. Benecio del Toro said he was mostly trained by Tom Kier.
> 
> See also:
> ...



Yup. I'm pretty stoked about this movie. The knife advisors were Tom Kier and Rafael Kayanan (both are "Tuhons" - Master Instructors in Sayoc Kali). They're both *extremely* talented and knowledgable.

Mike


----------



## Roland (Mar 11, 2003)

My buddy Tim has had one for abunch of years now, always takes it with him when he goes up north.
Wish I had one.

Movie looks great!


----------



## islandtime (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *There was a clip from it on The Tonight Show last night, with a fair amount of empty-hand fighting which seemed to be elading to a knife fight. Benecio del Toro said he was mostly trained by Tom Kier.
> 
> See also:
> ...


...................................................................................
2c worth..
 I watched the "making of" on Showtime today and was impressed. Looks like Tommy Lee has lost a couple of #s and enjoyed the training.. I am really excited to see Kali have some exposure.The knife fights look good. First "Boune Identity" and now this.. Where will it go next?

Gene Gabel


----------



## pesilat (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> *...................................................................................
> 2c worth..
> I watched the "making of" on Showtime today and was impressed. Looks like Tommy Lee has lost a couple of #s and enjoyed the training.. I am really excited to see Kali have some exposure.The knife fights look good. First "Boune Identity" and now this.. Where will it go next?
> ...



Well, I don't know any specifics yet, but I know that Tuhons Tom and Raf (who were the knife advisors on The Hunted) have been offered some other projects. So I think that the FMA are going to continue to get better and better exposure in the movies.

Of course, as with everything, that's a double-edged blade. On the one hand, I love it. It's very cool. And I'm sure it'll have a lot of positive benefits for the FMA in general and Sayoc Kali specifically. On the other hand, it runs the risk of opening FMA to further abuse by half-baked marketers with a few seminars starting up "McButohans."

I hope it doesn't end up having any negative effects on the FMA in general. But it is a possibility.

Either way, though, I think it's inevitably going to start coming out in more films now that it's started rolling. And I have faith that the general FMA population will do its best to prevent any "McButohans" from popping up.

Mike


----------



## islandtime (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> [. On the other hand, it runs the risk of opening FMA to further abuse by half-baked marketers with a few seminars starting up "McButohans."
> I hope it doesn't end up having any negative effects on the FMA in general. But it is a possibility.
> Either way, though, I think it's inevitably going to start coming out in more films now that it's started rolling. And I have faith that the general FMA population will do its best to prevent any "McButohans" from popping up.
> Mike [/B]


............................................................................
Mike , I feel the same way . I don't want to see any art bastardized or shown in a wierd light like Hollywood tends to do.

On the other hand the Bruce Lee movies, Kung Fu Tv series and Ninja movies kept a lot of dojos,gwoons,dojangs and other martial art schools alive throught the 70's and 80's; With Jeff (Kenpo) Mark Dacascos (Kajukenbo), Jet Li, Steven Segal and many many others still bringing in new students.

Right now I can't see it hurting anyone too much. If it will just stay that way.

Gene Gabel :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 17, 2003)

saw it...liked it.

good fight scenes, and best of all it was under two hours. i didn't think it was much in the plot catagory but i wasn't there for that stuff


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 17, 2003)

it did seem like they edited out some plot/story to save time. Overall I thought it was a decent action flick.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> *On the other hand the Bruce Lee movies, Kung Fu Tv series and Ninja movies kept a lot of dojos,gwoons,dojangs and other martial art schools alive throught the 70's and 80's*



I certainly believe this.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

I thought it was a great movie. I enjoyed the knife scenes. Even though there were so many scenes where Tommy Lee was open. It was nice to see Filipino knife fighting in a movie.

They have an article about this movie in the latest issue of Black Belt Mag.

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

when does the hunted come out in australia?

what about the hunted with cristopher lambert??? that was good too


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

I just saw The Hunted and I liked it.



> I enjoyed the knife scenes. Even though there were so many scenes where Tommy Lee was open.


 I know it is just a movie, but I see the same thing all the time when watching the UFC or Boxing. It is always easy to see openings when you are on the outside of the fight.

Anyway, I do not study FMA but I am facinated by Knife combat. It seems they have done their homework and from an outside point of view did not seem to put FMA in a bad light. True they made knife combat seem very deadly, which it is. Anyway my point is that I give it a "thumbs up". They have a little documentary in the special features on the fight scenes it is short but interesting.


----------



## FiveSwords (Aug 28, 2003)

I've been waiting for that to come out on DVD.  I loved that movie.

Watching it the first time encouraged me to brush up on my knife-defense.  The thought of getting into a knife fight still gives me the jibblies though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2003)

I watchd it last night. I like it.
the only trouble I see with more exposure of the Fillipino arts is that every cornor mcdojo will be watching and trying to emulate the moves


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 29, 2003)

I thought Tommy Lee Jones moved very well in that film, to say I've not seen him do any MA before in any other films. He didn't look like a hollywood celeb with a couple of weeks of rushed training who'd then been shoved infront of a camera, in the way that Keanu Reeves does (/me puts up his guard...  ), he looked pretty natural.

As anyone who's taught will know, some people do have more of a natural affinity for this game than others though, I reckon Tommy's one of them.

Well done that man!

Ian.


----------



## pesilat (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I thought Tommy Lee Jones moved very well in that film, to say I've not seen him do any MA before in any other films. He didn't look like a hollywood celeb with a couple of weeks of rushed training who'd then been shoved infront of a camera, in the way that Keanu Reeves does (/me puts up his guard...  ), he looked pretty natural.
> 
> As anyone who's taught will know, some people do have more of a natural affinity for this game than others though, I reckon Tommy's one of them.
> ...



As I understand it, TLJ is a very active man in general. Hunts and hikes a lot. Knows a lot about how to use his body in general. That kind of background is very helpful in picking up movement and making it look good. And, from what I've heard, both TLJ and BT worked their respective butts off while preparing for the movie.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm still waiting for this to come to the movie channels--I never saw it in the theatre!


----------



## marshallbd (Dec 12, 2003)

I just rented it and thought it was a very good  action movie.....not knowledgeable about the knife fighting stuff but it sure did look pretty impressive to me...Could be that I am just a fan of Tommy Lee Jones too....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

I bought the DVD earlier this week and watched it tonight. (I still hadn't seen it yet.) It was OK as a movie and definitely had some interesting fight sequences!

I also picked up cheap copies of "Fists of Fury" and "The Chinese Connection".


----------

